# Iphone 9 khi nào ra mắt ? Giá iPhone 9 khoảng bao nhiêu tiền ?



## DonKihote (23/4/18)

*Với sự cạnh tranh rất lớn từ gã khổng lồ Samsung, thì mới đây chúng ta đã biết có một số thông tin rò rỉ, ngày apple công bố ra mắt chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9 trong năm 2018.*
Những ngày qua, do sự cạnh trạnh rất lớn từ bộ đôi Samsung Galaxy S9 và S9+, khiến độ nóng của những chiếc iPhone mới đây bị thuyên giảm, rất nhiều người dùng iPhone trên thế giới đang chông đợi vào sự đổi mới của apple trên những chiếc iPhone thế hệ mới nói chung và chiếc điện thoại iPhone 9 đáng mong đợi nói riêng.
Vậy chiếc điện thoại iPhone 9 này khi nào ra mắt thị trường, thì ngay sau đây chúng ta hãy cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu điều đó.

*Thông tin ngày apple ra mắt thị trường iPhone 9*

*

*
_Điện thoại iPhone 9 có thể được apple ra mắt trên thị trường trong năm nay_
​Trước khi đi tìm hiểu về ngày ra mắt chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9, thì có một thực tế đã chứng minh rằng, apple có một lịch sử lâu dài và nhất quán về ngày ra mắt các dòng iPhone mới trên thị trường, điều đó có ảnh hưởng gì đến ngày ra mắt của chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9 thì ngay sau đây tôi sẽ chứng minh cho bạn thấy.

Ngày ra mắt các dòng iPhone thế hệ đầu đến mới nhất hiện nay:

iPhone 5 – Được công bố: Thứ 4, ngày 12 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6, ngày 21 tháng 9

iPhone 5s – Được công bố: Thứ 3, ngày 10 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6 ngày 19 tháng 9

iPhone 6 – Được công bố: Thứ 3, ngày 9 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6 ngày 19 tháng 9

iPhone 6s – Được công bố: Thứ 4, ngày 9 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6 ngày 25 tháng 9

iPhone 7 – Được công bố: Thứ 4, ngày 7 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6 ngày 16 tháng 9

iPhone 8 – Được công bố: Thứ 3, ngày12 tháng 9 và phát hành thứ 6 ngày 22 tháng 9

Nhìn thời gian công bố và ra mắt thị trường các dòng iPhone trước đó ta thấy điều gì ? chính là thời gian lặp đi lặp lại ngày ra mắt những chiếc iPhone thế hệ mới. Điều đó chứng minh một điều rằng, chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9 sẽ được công bố và ra mắt vào tháng 9 năm 2018, theo như dự tính thì chiếc điện thoại thông minh này sẽ được công bố vào thứ 3 ngày 11 tháng 9 hoặc thứ 4 ngày 12 tháng 9 và được phát hành vào thứ 6 ngày 21 tháng 9 năm 2018.

*Iphone 9 ra mắt sẽ có mưc giá bao nhiêu ?*

*

*
_Điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ có một mức giá khá cao so với những dòng điền thoại iPhone tiền nhiệm trước đó_​
Tất nhiên chúng ta không thể dự đoán chính xác giá tiền của chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9 này. Tuy nhiên nếu như nhìn từ giá tiền trung bình của chiếc iPhone 8 và iPhone X thì ta có thể khẳng định một điều rằng, điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ cho gia một mức giá khá cao từ 25 đến 30 triệu đồng, đây chắc chắn là một con số mà người dùng iPhone đã dự tính từ trước, chính vì thế ta sẽ còn phải trờ đợi đến ngày apple ra mắt chiếc điện thoại iPhone 9 này để trải nghiệm những công nghệ hiện đại của nó mà thôi.

_Nguồn: websosanh_


----------

